
Is this website intentionally bad? - kaishiro
http://www.noodleanddumpling.com.au/
======
aychedee
Ya know. It's probably the best restaurant web site I have ever seen. It has
the phone number, the address, the opening hours, and the menu all available
on the first page. And it loaded in less than a second on my mobile. What an
amazing restaurant website. I wish other restaurants would start emulating it.

